# Water birth with supposed big baby?



## alio

Hi girls,

iI'm hoping for a water birth on the labour ward. I had a growth scan at 34 weeks and they think baby is quite big. My last baby was 7.11. They estimated this baby at 6.9 at 34 weeks. I don't want them to refuse me a waterbirth because of this. Can anyone tell me if they have had a successful water birth with a big baby?

:thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi sorry i don't know anything about water births. I just wanted to say good luck hope you get the birth that you want :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alio

aw thank you! x


----------



## mamato2more

Just read the birth stories and you will see over and over how the docs thought someone was having a big baby, and they ended up quite small...I just don't put any credence in this at all! So, plan for it...Good luck!


----------



## alio

mamato2more said:


> Just read the birth stories and you will see over and over how the docs thought someone was having a big baby, and they ended up quite small...I just don't put any credence in this at all! So, plan for it...Good luck!

thank you so much! need some words of support right now... x


----------



## Kelloggz187

I had a waterbirth with DD and she was 9lb 6oz. It went swimmingly (lol) with no probs whatsoever  Would definately recommend it!x


----------



## Pops

Oh Ali, you will be fine and you will have the most amazing water birth for you and your little man :hugs:

Trust your instincts and your body, you know that yourself, you have told me enough times.

As always, you know where I am :hugs:

Loves ya chuck xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep my 'BIG BABY' who was estimated at 10lb + was actually 6lb 1oz with long legs lol... take it with a pinch of salt i say!


----------



## alio

thank you everyone! x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think we have some big baby water birthers in our home birth group.

I've already talked to yo about this but I'll see if I can find you some birth stories honey x


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sure you will be fine hun :flower:
first of all, those weighing scans can be off/ahead by up to 3 pounds. They are rarely accurate. Secondly, you could go into labor at 37 weeks as opposed to 40+. and some babies lose weight. So you just never know :)

i too would like a water birth, and i must say, i think it would be MUCH easier to birth a larger baby in water than "on land". The water will help ease the pressure and the baby will be able to come out more efficiently and easily compared to "land". good luck! im sure you will do beautiful! xxx


----------



## shampain

I didn't have a water birth Hun but they thought paddy was gonna be big he was only 6.14 he was 2weeks early but still he wouldn't of gotten much bigger! You will be fine Ali I'm sure xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

My mom had 5 babies and she said her largest baby (at 10 pounds :shock:) was the EASIEST baby to birth...she said her smallest ones were much more tough...she attributes that to baby having more fat instead of being all bony :haha:


----------



## Mervs Mum

^^^I agree! Certainly is the case for my 3. My smallest (7lb 10) was toughest and biggest (8lb 11) was a breeze!! Even though they were estimating Sid at '9/10lb' at one point, it was never mentioned about not using my pool....


----------



## alio

thank you darlings. going to see consultant midwife to battle about it all...... xx


----------



## Windmills

Daisy was estimated 7lbs 5oz at 36+4.. she was born at 9lbs 9oz at 40+3. I was induced, but before I developed preeclampsia, i'd been told I could by all means at least try for a water birth- as it turned out I needed an episiotomy, but I definitely would have given it a good go :) good luck!


----------



## Xanth

My sister had a water birth last year (after battling with them due to a high BMI). Her son weighed 10lb 10.5oz and it was sooo calm and easy you would never have thought she was in labour. I was shocked to look and just see his head appearing - she didn't even seem to be pushing. 

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

i had my 9lb'er in the pool last week :D

everything went fine :hugs: x


----------



## pheobe

I was hoping for a water birth but the temp control on the pool was bust so I ended up in the bath for most of my labour although the MW made me get out at 10cms :-( being in the water made a huge difference very relaxing just what you would want if you were birthing a big'un...Niall was a big lad and the water certainly helped me I will defo try for a water birth next time

Good luck
xxx


----------

